# Glazunov: Raymonda



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I shut my eyes, and try to see the dancers. this work is very enjoyable, in fact I did not like Glazunov at first. But this work and piano concerto no. 2 made a much better picture of the composer to me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Raymonda is one of his masterpieces. It's still performed today.


----------

